# Mag Holder from KAF



## TN2IC (13 Mar 2012)

I remember seeing a black plastic mag holder that connects to the mag housing. So it was a "rapid" ready if needed. They sold them at the German PX. But for the life of me, I can't think of the company that made them. Or even what they were called. I never had a chance to get my hands on one while I was there. So any help would be nice.

Thanks in advance,
TN


----------



## MikeL (13 Mar 2012)

Redi Mag ?


----------



## jparkin (13 Mar 2012)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Redi Mag ?



Agreed, sounds like a Redi-Mag.

http://www.redi-mag.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=5


----------



## TN2IC (13 Mar 2012)

Nah it wasn't that.


The sleeve went up into the mag housing. And at the bottom of the sleeve was a clip so you can attach your mag onto. It was 90 degrees from the sleeve and was black.


----------



## startbutton (13 Mar 2012)

I have one of those mag holders. I will see if I can get a name for you I bought mine at the German Px in KIA kabul


----------



## startbutton (13 Mar 2012)

http://www.makosecurity.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=MTH&Category_Code=_FAB

This is the one i have hope it helps


----------



## jparkin (13 Mar 2012)

What advantage does this type of mag coupler have over a side-by-side mag coupler? Is it mostly user preference?


----------



## MikeL (13 Mar 2012)

That looks like it'll be ackward to walk around with, and easy for dirt to get into the mag.  Also only good for situations like KAF where you need a mag on you, but not in the weapon.  Not sure of any benefits or why you would want that instead of those mag pouches that are issued/bought that attach to the buttstock/handguards.

Israeli's have something similar as they walk around off duty with their weapons unloaded, but require a magazine to be easily accessible


----------



## TN2IC (13 Mar 2012)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> That looks like it'll be ackward to walk around with, and easy for dirt to get into the mag.  Also only good for situations like KAF where you need a mag on you, but not in the weapon.



No dirt in the mag housing. The "sleeve" blocks it. As for the mag, ugh. Well.. may be it's a LCF thing. They sold out pretty quick in KAF. As for the issued butt mag pouch, supply only issue me the basics only. I didn't even get the Surefire ear plugs until after the tour.


----------

